# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  الجديد في عالم الستائر

## شمعه تحترق

هنا تجدون الجديد في عالم الستائر













اتمنى اشوف رأيكم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مــا شــاء الله روعــــــه ...

جمـــيل والله ..

نتتظر جديــــــــــدك ..

دمــتي بــود

----------


## توأم الفرح

بصراحة ستائر حلوة وناعمة ..

على ذوق صاحبتها ..

تسلمي عيوني عليها ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافية ..

دمتي بود ..

توم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلا شبكه .. توووم

 تسلمولي على تواجدكم 

 ورقة عباراتكم

 ما انحرم من هالتواصل

       شمعه

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووووره خيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلا بيساااان

 مشكوره عالتواصل

تحياتي . .  شمعه

----------


## عاشقة ...

مشكوووورة على الصورة الحلوين

----------


## روح القمر...

يسلموا على الستائر الحلوة

----------


## نور علي

*الف تحية لك غاليتي**شمعه تحترق** 
**على عرضك الرائع** 
**لا**عدمناك من هذة المشاركات الرائعة منك** 
**وننتظر جديدك**
**لك خالص احترامي** 

ღღღღ**ღღღ
ღღ
ღ

**أختكم**
»**؛°.. نور علي ..°؛**«*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**يسلموووو خيتو شمووعة * *على هذا الطرح الجميل .. ربي يعطيك ألف عافية* *لا عدمناك**أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

يااااااااااي تسلمين اختي شموعه
على الستائر الحلوه 
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه  :rolleyes:

----------


## زهرة الندى

يسلموا على الستائر الحلوة

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

مــا شــاء الله روعــــــه ...
جمـــيل والله ..
نتتظر جديــــــــــدك ..
دمــتي بــود

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مشكووره خيتوو

----------

